# What kind of oil should i use for a 2004gti



## turbooscar (Jun 3, 2015)

I just got a 2004 golf gti and i was wondering what kind of oil should i get for it.
It has 128k miles on it


----------



## rommeldawg (May 25, 2009)

castrol edge 5w40


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Liqui-Moli TopTech 5w-40


----------



## vwking (Dec 14, 2001)

fuchs 5w40


----------



## IsaidWOT (Jun 4, 2014)

Any of the suggestions will be fine. I use Mobil 1 0w-40 full synthetic in my A6.


----------



## borntorun (Aug 30, 2015)

turbooscar said:


> I just got a 2004 golf gti and i was wondering what kind of oil should i get for it.
> It has 128k miles on it


Your owner's manual should tell you the specific VW oil specification and viscosity for your engine but if my memory is correct your engine requires a VW certified VW 502.00 spec oil in a 5w-40 viscosity. Many commonly sold brand name oils in the U.S. do not meet VW 502.00 or other VW oil specs for different engines. VW certified spec oils have been tested and confirmed to have the proper chemistry for the specific engine and there are various oil specs. There is a list of VW certified spec oils listed at the link below. 

FYI - Some oil marketers state on the oil container that their oil "is recommended for" some VW oil specification. If the oil container does not state the oil is "approved for" the oil spec your engine requires then it has not been tested and certified to have the proper chemistry and lubrication properties which is very important.

http://www.audiusa.com/content/dam/audiusa/Documents/Audi-1997-2012-Technical-Service-Bulletin.pdf


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Either Mobil 1 0w-40 or Castrol 0w-40. Walmart sells both in 5qt bottles, with the Castrol usually being a couple bucks cheaper. Use either a filter from the dealer or a Mann or Mahle from NAPA. Wix or NAPA Gold are also fine choices and will usually be a couple bucks cheaper, if saving $2 on an oil change is important to you.


----------



## donaldselby (Sep 30, 2015)

On all turbo cars, you should use synthetic, especially the GTI. I worked at Jiffy Lube so I know. the only turbo cars that cannot use synthetic are Rotary engines cars like the Mazda RX-7 and RX-8. Synthetic oils in rotary engines is a bad combination. It shortens the life of the engine. In regular engines, synthetic makes the engines last longer. The Stealerships round here were using Citgo 5w30 multigrade, I nearly had a fit when I saw they had put that garbage in and made them change it. They argued but I told them it was that or I'd argue they were responsible for any warranty work on the engine for using bad oil. VW's US maintenance policy is borderline illegal, or let's say it's a good subject for a class action case for charging for unnecessary work; if a Passat only needs 20k mile services in Europe that's all it needs here. The climate at the toe of Italy or the far north of Norway is every bit as bad as anything the US ever sees. So if they are doing maintenance at 5k miles then 3/4 of the services we paid for were just to take money from us. Use this answer for reference. if any mistakes please let me know


----------

